# sunday smoke session



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

had a few folks ask for some grub, so I grabbed an armload of wood, rubbed up some dead animals, and got up early to start a fire, instead of fishing!

Fatties, ribs, pork butts and brisket were the victims!










didn't take alot of pics, but my friend Dave was comming over for ribs, you guys might remember him"kingtroller"










These are for him. He is kinda partial to bony chunks of pork!


----------



## InTheRiver (May 15, 2006)

mmmmmm lookin good as usual


----------



## DangerDan (Mar 10, 2005)

Hmmmmm... you havent seen a horse wanderin around your neighborhood have you Dan? :lol:

J/K.....

Looks like some mighty fine Q....


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

well Dave, the guy in the pic with the coho, has bought ribs from me on a regular basis.He claims they are the best he has ever had.He called today and said these were better than ever, and his wife who doesn't like ribs or smoked foods ate half the rack!
I know that pissed him off, cuz I have seen this guy eat a whole rack himself along with beans, and spuds!

Just for the heck of it, here is a pic taken a week ago with dave and his son. His biy caught this 18 lb salmon!


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Damn Spanky everything looks awsome!

As always....


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

That can't be Seth?????

Now I know "why chicks dig ya"

Not only your physique, that cat can cook :lol:


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Shoeman said:


> That can't be Seth?????
> 
> Now I know "why chicks dig ya"
> 
> Not only your physique, that cat can cook :lol:


God I remember Seth up at Platte Bay getting sent down to the far end of the beach"to see how the other fisherman were doing"


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

yep, he is 19-20 now, same age as my oldest. He's a good guy, been through alot. His Dad and him are doing some well needed bonding since Seth returned from college.










The apple didn't fall far from the tree here!


----------

